# NJ Weather for the next 15 days...



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, it looks like the next 15 days will be more of the same here in NJ- cold this weekend pushes the snow away from us, warms up late next week with more rain :realmad:. I'm seriously thinking that we won't be plowing anymore this "winter" here in NJ- madman was saying that February was supposed to be laoded with big daddy storms for us in NJ- I don't see it at all!:crying: Supposed to be cold then warm up and rain!:realmad: What a washout of a winter! :crying:

Anyone else in NJ/Southern, NY feeling the same frustraction with this "winter that wasn't"?


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

I feel ya. We've been having the same thing in Minnesota.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

feel the same way in PA . this is annoying now, maybe march? but i highly doubt it its a wash .:crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i can almost gaurantee snow by the year 2011


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

We got 3 inches on tuesday and another 4 yesterday. that is rain I mean. It thens gets cold and no moisture at all. If these systems could hook up we would be having a decent winter. But what to do. If it snows great, if not I have been getting calls for yard cleanups in february..


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

feb 15th ish let do it....wesportpumpkin:


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I am going out on a limb here, I have been following this thread for some time, and we will get a big storm this wednesday into thursday.


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

iceyman;510572 said:


> feb 15th ish let do it....wesportpumpkin:


I will bet you if you look at that forecast on saturday it changes to either a mix or just the usual RAIN! All I got to say is What a Joke and the 15 day forecast is a big guessing game. Although I do like to get the good laugh now whenever I see snow in the accuweather 15 day forecast since I have seen it in there about 8 or 9 times this winter.Ya know how much snow we received out of those 8 or 9 so called snow days. NOTTA The Ocean is even way too warm for this time of year. It should be around 35 degrees and its like 40 now. Oh Well. Maybe Next Year is all I can wish for.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

snow problem;510748 said:


> I am going out on a limb here, I have been following this thread for some time, and we will get a big storm this wednesday into thursday.


at least u got sum hope.....

hey den go look at my posts in nj ice thread and youll see how much we despise them and dont even give them the slightest benefit of anything....they suck


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

snow problem;510748 said:


> I am going out on a limb here, I have been following this thread for some time, and we will get a big storm this wednesday into thursday.


Yeah, a big rainstorm :crying: Supposed to warm up end of next week!:realmad::crying:


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Well giv it time it should snow again to save all our bank accounts, if not alot this month then we still hav all of march, or maybe its a dream, a big daddy storm in april like what we had last year in pa


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

just keep salting the hell out of the commercials when the forecast is below freezing overnight and cold for the next day. We had 3 plowables this year, but a dozen salt events.................thank god........


----------



## den327 (Jan 5, 2007)

iceyman;510796 said:


> at least u got sum hope.....
> 
> hey den go look at my posts in nj ice thread and youll see how much we despise them and dont even give them the slightest benefit of anything....they suck


 Hey now. I called it. The forecast for friday is now just cloudy. Where is my paycheck HaHa! What bums these guys are at accuweather.com


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

So whos enjoying this snow thats not sticking at all this morning? Temps are 34 right now. We had about a half an inch on the grass though:angry:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yea it was raining here...whats new...


----------

